# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Por sus frutos las conoceréis

## perdiguera

Estas son las últimas fotos que subo del viaje del pasado martes, corresponden a las plantas en las que se le veía lo que yo consideraba que era un fruto.

Realmente no sé, en esta foto, si es un fruto o una semilla, supongo que esto último pero no iba a aponer una sola foto de semillas. En Sant Ponç.



Algo absolutamente desconocido. El arbusto estaba completamente seco en el camino de acceso al pie de presa de Rialb, a pesar de la humedad que había.



Sicomoro o higuera salvaje  Ficus carica. En Alòs.





Aquí no sé cómo se llama pero el nombre vulgar que le damos en mi tierra es cebada falsa o salvaje. La flor blanca de la izquierda como que ni idea.



Aunque hay muchas flores, esta foto en Sant Llorenç de Montgai, la tomé persiguiendo a esta maravillosa mariposa azul, dificilísima de fotografiar, al menos para mí.

----------


## eldelassetas

La primera foto es de un olmo, y es un  fruto con una sola semilla llamado sámara. La flor blanca parece el fruto de las crucíferas, silicua, y en cuanto a la última parece que se distingue un geranio y un trebol. Un saludo.

----------

